# Archery Technician how do I become one?



## thrill_seeker

I was wondering on how I could become an archery tech. I think its something I really could injoy with these so called weird hobbies of mine.


----------



## XCalibre

get a job in a pro shop


----------



## buglebuster

I think I kind of want to do the same thing. I want to build bows for a company, I plan to go about this by getting an engineering degree in mechanics and talk to near-by places(like bow-tech isn't that far away)and see what other things I could do in college to help out with my hopeful future carreer in designing and engineering new innovative designs for "hopefully" bowtech or mathews or something. Just e-mail or call up the big companies and see what they suggest, but you probably need to go to school for it, but it would be well worth it! Good luck with your similar dream!

Kody


----------



## bow slayer

that's my goal too. You have to be a super good engineer to do that though.


----------



## BIGBC

bow slayer said:


> that's my goal too. You have to be a super good engineer to do that though.


I would be surprised if any of the manufacturers are employing atm. You would have to be something special to make them invent a position for you.


----------



## NocBuster

If you want to be a good tech then go to the PSE tech school in Arizonia its like 3 days and teches alot then go work at a proshop for a few years.


----------



## buglebuster

Ill do what I have too I'm not too far from bowtech and my goal is to work there. Some one said that there was a PSE school, thats something worth checking into!Are there any other schools like that any one knows about?


----------



## thrill_seeker

I did a little looking and the PSE school is 2 days and cost around $700 to do it, its pretty much one on one training and I think I'll be making a rip to AZ in the future


----------



## buglebuster

Me too!


----------



## 2wyoming

Im 18 years old, and I've been working in an Archery Shop for 3 years.
I guess you could call me an Archery Technician.
It takes alot of work to figure out how to do everything perfect, and if you mess up, then its your butt.

I enjoy every minute of helping people out tho.


----------



## Irishrobin

i would love to work in a archery shop but the only one in ireland is like a 3 hour drive from me . :angry:


----------



## DrawAim"Click"

Try your own buisness!!! Good luck!!!


----------



## buglebuster

Id like to start a company, but I dont know how likely that is, and it would be wiser to get field experience rather than just books. But i certainly like the way you think!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbs_up I'm sure thrill seeker feels the same.


----------



## thrill_seeker

buglebuster said:


> Id like to start a company, but I dont know how likely that is, and it would be wiser to get field experience rather than just books. But i certainly like the way you think!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbs_up I'm sure thrill seeker feels the same.


yea it would be pretty sweet i must say


----------



## Irishrobin

i would love to go over to america and see the archery scene there,and to work in a proshop for a week it would be cool


----------



## crodasky

i plan on opening a shop here in north east iowa within a year and so im gonna have to a tend that school


----------



## N7709K

becoming a good bowtech is like becoming a mechanic.. they can teach you all you want, but in the end you need to be doing it everyday to get really good at it... start small and work your way up


----------



## Ignition kid

buglebuster said:


> Ill do what I have too I'm not too far from bowtech and my goal is to work there. Some one said that there was a PSE school, thats something worth checking into!Are there any other schools like that any one knows about?


 I'm pretty sure Mathews does it as well, I know some guys that work at an archery shop that went there and they learned a lot about repairs and what not and different and better ways to work on bows and stuff in that means. I want to eventually have my own archery shop, but I may work for Bear archery, not like engineering or anything in that means but maybe building the bows or something in that means since Bear archery isn't too far from my house probably and hour to and hour and a half and I can't believe I've never visited it, but I will definitely have to as long as I can still shoot my Z7 if I work for them in the future.
This next summer when I go up to Ohio I'm going to go to the archery shop that I get my bowstrings from (Terminal Velocity archery, Chilicothe, Ohio) and see if I can just work interm or something for him, just tell him that if he will teach me all the different things he knows about working on bows and building strings and what not and in return I will work for him for free or maybe for little to nothing since to me if I get all the knowledge and "know how to" on bows than that to me is worht more than just $50 a week if it's only that or not even that because it will in return pay me back since I will know how to do what it is I need done that I can do myself.


----------

